

Dutch court orders ISP's to block The Pirate Bay - div
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20120510/eu-netherlands-pirate-bay/

======
div
A Dutch source: [http://ie-
forum.nl/index.php?//De+providers+moeten+toegang+t...](http://ie-
forum.nl/index.php?//De+providers+moeten+toegang+tot+The+Pirate+Bay+blokkeren+%28BREIN+tegen+de+providers%29////30141/)

